# GeekVape Zeus X Mesh RTA 2ml/4.5ml (The Best Mesh RTA Yet)



## Timwis (3/5/20)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Zeus X Mesh RTA from GeekVape. The Zeus X Mesh RTA was supplied for the purpose of this review by Clay from GeekVape.

https://www.geekvape.com/atomizer/zeus/zues-x-mesh.html





Introduction

We were told the Zeus X would be the ultimate and final RTA in the Zeus family but that statement proved premature as obviously the lightbulb got switched on to the fact the family was missing a mesh option. The Zeus X Mesh is named correctly as it's the Zeus X with a mesh deck. Both RTA's have the same dimensions, use the same size glass options and both outer and inner chambers including the airflow system is identical making the Zeus X and Zeus X mesh base sections interchangeable.

My initial thoughts were is this just laziness as the mesh RTA's up to now have been manufactured in a way to make us believe they needed to be quite complicated and tricky to wick for mesh RTA's to work or was this just making something more complicated than it needed to be and simple works best (no punk rocker hairdo's with the wicking here), let's find out!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

4.5ml Standard Edition

1x GeekVape Zeus X Mesh RTA (4.5ml)
1x Spare Glass Tube (3.5ml)
1x 810 drip tip
2x Ni80 0.4ohm Coil
1x Spare Parts
1x Hex Wrench
1x GV Triangular Tool
2x Feather Cotton
1x User Manual
1x Warranty Card


2ml TPD Edition

1x GeekVape Zeus X Mesh RTA (2ml)
1x Spare Glass Tube (2ml)
1x 810 drip tip
2x Ni80 0.4ohm Coil
1x Spare Parts
1x Hex Wrench
1x GV Triangular Tool
2x Feather Cotton
1x User Manual
1x Warranty Card

___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics

The Zeus X Mesh came in the usual Black sturdy cardboard box which is how Geekvapes samples are packaged so the retail packaging will differ. I received the Silver version, it's available in Gun Metal, Stainless Steel, Blue, Wine Red, Black, Gold, Green, Red & Black or Rainbow. The Black looks to be a matte black and unlike the first two versions of the Zeus (Zeus and Zeus Dual) where if i can remember rightly all versions had a media blasted finish (if not most of them did) apart from the Matte Black and Media blasted Gunmetal the other versions have a metallic sheen. The RTA is 25mm at the base but tapers outwards so the top section is 26mm and the bulge glass (standard edition) increases it's overall diameter further. Its around average height but due to it's girth does seem a short stumpy RTA. Apart from very slight difference in styling to the top section it's identical to the Zeus X with the Zeus logo visible on the outer chamber and "ZEUS" written in metallic on the reverse of the chamber. The base section has grooved texturing for grip and "GEEKVAPE" is carved into the airflow control ring which accommodates large dual Cyclop slots. The top cap has knurling for grip which then slopes and steps to a low profile Black delrin 810 drip tip. The base has all the usual branding and safety marks and the Gold plated 510 protrudes quite a way. Nothing at all to complain about with the build quality it's the same standard as the other Zeus family members.












___________________________________________________________________



Zeus X Mesh Specs and Features:

Size: 25mm x 47.8mm
Capacity: 4.5ml/2ml
Type: Mesh Coil RTA
Drip Tip: 510/810
Top-to-side airflow eliminates leakage
Postless mesh build deck for easy building
Build deck switchable with GeekVape Zeus X RTA
Simplified refill system for quick access
Support 810 and 510 drip tip
Thread: 510
Colours: Gun Metal, Stainless Steel, Blue, Wine Red, Black, Gold, Green, Red & Black, Rainbow





___________________________________________________________________



It's Various Parts

Starting at the top we have a removable very low profile 810 drip tip which can be swapped for the also low profile (but not quite as low) included ultem drip tip or one of your own, well actually that's with the sample version but the retail version includes a 510 option instead (see picture below). The top-cap screws off as does the base section. The 4.5ml bubble glass can be wiggled free very easily and can be replaced with the straight 3.5ml glass (the TPD version comes with 2ml glass only but you do get a spare). The airflow control ring can also be easily removed which leaves the juice port and airflow intake section with attached chamber. Unlike most RTA's that's not it, when looking inside the chamber the wall looks slightly stepped which is because their is an inner chamber that fits tight against the outer wall. The inner chamber is removable and is just press fitted into place secured with an o-ring when the very top of the chamber enters the air pipe.









___________________________________________________________________



Included Mesh

Again this is a sample version and the contents i have listed come from a vendors site which differs from what i received. I received 2 strips of N80 0.17ohm mesh and 2 strips of KA1 0.2ohm mesh and 4 6mm x 6mm shoelace cotton.

___________________________________________________________________



Filling

The top-cap is less than half a turn and it's off, it's the same bayonet design Geekvape have used previously. Once off the 2 kidney shaped fill ports are revealed which are quite narrow and recessed down so large nozzles and glass droppers won't fit but most standard nozzles will be fine. Luckily there is quite a deep channel between the edge of the tank and air pipe section so it won't be too messy if using larger nozzles, just time consuming. Once filled just position the bayonet tabs in place push down and give it a slight turn.





___________________________________________________________________



The Airflow

The Zeus X Mesh has the signature Zeus top airflow with large dual airflow slots that are fully adjustable. You also have an inner chamber which gets press fitted into place but the air is better directed than the usual double walled system. With the airflow slots open you can look inside the chamber and clearly see the light from the openings of the airflow slots and a steep ramp (same both sides) where the air is angled downwards, you line the airflow holes on the inner chamber up with these angled ramps when press fitting into place so the air comes through your airflow slots and is directed straight through these holes on the inner chamber. On that inner chamber which sits over your build we have two rows of 5 and 4 holes either side that directs air to the sides of the mesh and a further 5 (either side) on the sharply tapered ceiling which directs air to the top of the mesh.

As mentioned the inner chamber airflow system is the same as on the Zeus X but it gives perfect coverage of the mesh so not laziness but someone having the foresight to realise the exact same design would work for a mesh build. There are 2 notches on the side of the deck (one each side) and also on each side on the inner chamber their is cutouts to match. When fitting the tank together the deck will not screw on to the outer chamber until the cutouts on the inner chamber have interlocked with the notches on the deck ensuring the airflow will be positioned correctly. The inner chamber when in place reduces the space and the ceiling tapering quite sharply from a low start is a tried and tested design that encourages flavour.












___________________________________________________________________



Interchangeable Bases

A big thing has been made about the fact the base sections with deck are interchangeable between the Zeus X and Zeus X Mesh but what real advantage does that have? The answer is i have already seen just the Zeus X Mesh base section on some vendors sites so no doubt the Zeus X base will also become available. This means those that already have the Zeus X need only buy the base and those that purchase the Zeus X mesh but don't have the Zeus X will be able to buy just the Zeus X base to use with their Zeus X Mesh Tank!





___________________________________________________________________



Using Mesh In An RDA (and now RTA) Issue

Mesh is becoming the way to go with stock coils upping the flavour and giving coils more longevity but mesh RDA's were not met with the same enthusiasm being inconsistent with flavour and renowned for dry hits. Mesh gives great flavour, yes that's just my opinion but it is an opinion shared with countless others but the mesh needs total contact with the wicking material and a combination of the flexible mesh and cotton which expands, then shrinks as it dry's and also can sag and change shape as it's constantly expanding, shrinking and sagging means with all the best will in the world trying to keep cotton touching the entire surface area of the mesh was a big problem. It has worked perfectly with stock coils as the cotton is packed between the mesh and the outer shell of the coil head so the cotton always covers the mesh surface area, But then came along the solution!

___________________________________________________________________



Spring Loaded Ceramic Seat

Mr JustRight1 came up with the perfect solution, which was introduced with the Profile RDA which is a Spring loaded Ceramic seat which sits directly underneath where the Mesh domes over from post to post. The Ceramic seat pushes the cotton against the mesh and as the cotton expands, then shrinks etc the ceramic constantly pushes the cotton against the mesh with the spring allowing it to lower or raise to achieve this. Mr JustRight1's Ceramic seat now seems to be used in every mesh RDA and RTA design and i bet he wishes he had $1 for every ceramic seat used but then again if his Jewellery is real then he probably does!





___________________________________________________________________



The Deck and Build

The Deck is very simple with a vertical sitting clamp each side for the end of your mesh to slide into and of course the now obligatory spring loaded ceramic seat between. We have phillip head grub screws on the sides, so simply loosen the screws, slide your mesh ends evenly in place and tighten the screws, it's that easy. Like with the other mesh RTA's we have seen you are supplied with a simple tool to bend the mesh around before fitting, it bends the mesh to the perfect shape (the simple ideas are always the best).







Before wicking pulse your mesh at low wattage (25W max) to burn off any residue from manufacture. When it comes to wicking is were the Zeus X mesh comes into it's own compared to the competition because it's straightforward. You are supplied with 6mm x 6mm shoelace cotton which is four times the mass of cotton in the standard 3mm x 3mm shoelace cotton so essentially you use twice as much cotton than with a dual coil build. Once you feed the cotton underneath the mesh leave your ends long enough to feed down into the GTA style channels but not long enough that they will touch the floor of the tank as you need e-liquid to flow underneath for good wicking. This wicks better than the Unity or Kylin Mesh so don't thin out your ends even though it feels like you are really packing the cotton in the channels more than what would usually be advised, this is because if you thin out the cotton you could get flooding. The channels are large enough that as long as liquid can flow freely underneath the capillary action doesn't get choked off with the cotton packed down. That's it, just normal wicking you would do on any GTA type deck just don't thin your cotton ends. Just one thing worth mentioning about the deck is the spring loaded ceramic seat has a much stiffer spring than on other RDA's and RTA's which have one, making it much less flimsy, it just feels better made!





___________________________________________________________________



Performance

I just can't fault it, i really can't apart from it's slightly on the loud side but it's smooth enough. The flavour just pops especially with the N80 mesh and both supplied mesh types gave a really wide flavour range for example the N80 vaped really well even if reduced cloud as low as 30W and i took it right up to chain vaping for 2 mins at 80W and the vape was still saturated and full of flavour, the KA1 mesh performed similar but the N80 just edged it for me. It just seems RTA's like the Profile Unity have turned out to be over engineered as this is just a straightforward build and wick on a GTA stle deck yet it out performs both the Unity and Kylin Mesh by quite a margin with the added bonus of having a leak resistant top airflow!

I received this way back and initially tried it with both an N80 and KA1 build but delayed the review because the release date was delayed, before writing the review i did my second N80 build to familiarise me back with the tank (remind me how good it is) and when i used it before and over the last couple of days i just have had no issues whatsoever, It's a winner!





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Well made
Good colour options
Reasonable capacity
Plenty included
Bayonet style top-fill
Top airflow (leak resistant)
Flavour for days
Smooth airflow
Wicks like a dream
No flooding (don't thin cotton ends)
Straightforward build and wick
Included 510 & 810 drip tips (retail version)
Best quality ceramic seat yet
Interchangeable base with Zeus X
Base available separately
Best mesh RTA to date


Cons

Slightly loud
Using glass droppers to fill will be time consuming

I would once again like to thank Clay from GeekVape for supplying the Zeus X Mesh RTA for the purpose of this review.

https://www.geekvape.com/atomizer/zeus/zues-x-mesh.html

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)

Nice review!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)

Thanks mate, the RTA made that easy, it's very good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Thanks mate, the RTA made that easy, it's very good!


I would hope to get one if the world works out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dwarfy (3/5/20)

@Timwis, thanks ai enjoyed the read. Will definitely be getting one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (3/5/20)

Good review there bru!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (3/5/20)

How would you compare it to the Kylim M on build and flavor wise?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (3/5/20)

The vaper said:


> How would you compare it to the Kylim M on build and flavor wise?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Just feel those two rows of holes on the ceiling of the inner chamber giving air coverage to the very top of the mesh is improving flavour, obviously the mesh itself plays apart but then i have had Nexmesh in both the Kylin and Profile but this is edging it. The build is where i put this miles ahead it's just a standard GTA wick, just obviously with more cotton, it wicks like a dream not that i have quite got that sad that i dream about wicking lol. This has done a lot of reviewers a real favour because the times i am asked which is best the Kylin or Unity which doesn't in my opinion have a straightforward answer now it's easy, "neither the Zeus X Mesh"!


----------



## BeaLea (3/5/20)

Super nice review. Thanks. 
I'll definitely be checking this out when the world calms down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (4/5/20)

Dwarfy said:


> @Timwis, thanks ai enjoyed the read. Will definitely be getting one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of all the mesh RTA's this is the one i would recommend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (15/7/20)

@Timwis can you advise the best mesh to use on the Zeus Mesh? I'm a flavour chaser and am not really worried about clouds. I'd like an idea of what to include iny fastech order and am clueless when it comes to these things. It would be easier if I could buy a coil of mesh so I don't run out but will wait to hear from you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (15/7/20)

LeislB said:


> @Timwis can you advise the best mesh to use on the Zeus Mesh? I'm a flavour chaser and am not really worried about clouds. I'd like an idea of what to include iny fastech order and am clueless when it comes to these things. It would be easier if I could buy a coil of mesh so I don't run out but will wait to hear from you.


Hi, the only problem is the mesh and clamps are narrower than that of the other mesh tanks of this kind like the profile so the other mesh strips like Nexmesh won't fit. Unless buying a roll which is inferior to the premade strips you have to get the Geekvape strips so you are limited to the two different types included with the tank. If Fasttech do sell the Geekvape mesh then i would go for the 0.17ohm N80 as the flavour pops!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (15/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Hi, the only problem is the mesh and clamps are narrower than that of the other mesh tanks of this kind like the profile so the other mesh strips like Nexmesh won't fit. Unless buying a roll which is inferior to the premade strips you have to get the Geekvape strips so you are limited to the two different types included with the tank. If Fasttech do sell the Geekvape mesh then i would go for the 0.17ohm N80 as the flavour pops!


OK, great, thank you! I also prefer the 0.17 N80 that came with the tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (17/7/20)

I think I am going to bench the Zeus Mesh for a while. I have watched countless videos on how to wick it correctly and for the first few tanks it's out of this world and then the dry hits start. I've gone through so much cotton and just can't get it to perform consistently. I think we need some time apart before we revisit this relationship.


----------



## DougP (22/7/20)

After a day of experimenting and trying different options I can honestly say I have found the absolute sweet spot of this RTA.

Cut your mesh length down to the same size as the nexmesh coils (you trim about 2.5 mm off).
The air turbulence, and airflow, is so much better and the flavor is through the roof.
Trust me on this.

Sweet spot combination... 

1. SS316L 200 grit mesh cut to size
2.Dischem organic cotton balls.. Right out the packet 
3. 48 watts on vaporesso Gen in wattage mode
4. Airflow just over half 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (22/7/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> After a day of experimenting and trying different options I can honestly say I have found the absolute sweet spot of this RTA.
> 
> Cut your mesh length down to the same size as the nexmesh coils (you trim about 2.5 mm off).
> The air turbulence, and airflow, is so much better and the flavor is through the roof.
> ...


Where does one find said mesh?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DougP (22/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Where does one find said mesh?


Sadly I don't think you will right now as nobody has stock 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TonySC (22/7/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> After a day of experimenting and trying different options I can honestly say I have found the absolute sweet spot of this RTA.
> 
> Cut your mesh length down to the same size as the nexmesh coils (you trim about 2.5 mm off).
> The air turbulence, and airflow, is so much better and the flavor is through the roof.
> ...




My setup exactly, just with full airflow!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/7/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Sadly I don't think you will right now as nobody has stock
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I have 300 mesh if anyone in Cape Town wants some. I can give you enough to make a few coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (23/7/20)

Yep, the Vandyvape mesh is 6mm in width which normally gets criticised but is perfect for this RTA!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## karamogo (3/8/20)

I have the exact same experience as @LeislB with the zeus mesh. Will try the method of @Blends Of Distinction when I can get all the stuff. Until then I'll continue to experiment. I was very impressed by the zeus mesh until I started getting dry hits. It seems to happen irregularly so I'm hoping I can find some trick to make it work more consistently -- perhaps the coil has hot spots depending on the configuration, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (3/8/20)

Has anyone tried something like this?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (3/8/20)

karamogo said:


> I have the exact same experience as @LeislB with the zeus mesh. Will try the method of @Blends Of Distinction when I can get all the stuff. Until then I'll continue to experiment. I was very impressed by the zeus mesh until I started getting dry hits. It seems to happen irregularly so I'm hoping I can find some trick to make it work more consistently -- perhaps the coil has hot spots depending on the configuration, etc.


Feel free to PM when you have all the goodies recommended and I'll help you like @Blends Of Distinction helped me. No more dry hits! The dischem cotton balls are an absolute must!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/8/20)

Stew said:


> Has anyone tried something like this?
> View attachment 203103


Not got the skills, i'm limited to winding coils from ready pre-paired wire and even then tend to rarely actually use my spools plumping for the lazy option of buying pre-wound coils, great looking photo though!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (4/8/20)

LeislB said:


> Feel free to PM when you have all the goodies recommended and I'll help you like @Blends Of Distinction helped me. No more dry hits! The dischem cotton balls are an absolute must!


Looking forward to seeing these tips. Please let me know what they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (4/8/20)

Stew said:


> Looking forward to seeing these tips. Please let me know what they are.


I'm trying to put a video together but I'm technologically challenged. Made one on my computer but would work better on my phone and I don't have a stand so need to figure out how to do it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (4/8/20)

LeislB said:


> I'm trying to put a video together but I'm technologically challenged. Made one on my computer but would work better on my phone and I don't have a stand so need to figure out how to do it.


Thanks @LeislB
*LeislB*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (4/8/20)

@LeislB lean it against a coffee cup  my standard for zoom chats haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## karamogo (16/8/20)

Reporting back on my adventures with the Zeus X Mesh: Using the dischem cotton balls works great! This cotton somehow supplies the coils much better, and they are dirt cheap. I also started using a wicking technique that I found on another forum (see attached image). Basically the idea is that you don't need very much cotton in the wicking ports, and you can cut a lot of it away. Too much cotton in the ports seems to inhibit the capillaries in the wicking once the cotton has fully expanded.

I haven't been able to find any of the recommended vandyvape mesh yet. And since the GeekVape replacement mesh are *way* overpriced, and impossible to find at the moment, I bought some wotofo strips and just cut off a mm or so to make them fit. This works great and costs 1/10th the price of the GV strips. This would also work with VV mesh strips -- and it is a little annoying that GV decided to use slightly different dimensions than all the other mesh rebuildables. However, it's easy to either cut standard-sized strips, or, as I've seen elsewhere, you can easily file the build deck just slightly to make it possible to use a normal strips. I haven't tried this yet but probably will do it later.

I will hit you up, @LeislB, for some tips when I get the rest of the stuff, as I am still not totally satisfied. But I'm mostly happy with the zeus x mesh now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Stew (16/8/20)

Hi @karamogo. Thanks for this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (16/8/20)

Hi @LeislB, still looking forward to this. What about some still pictures with descriptions. Sure that will help us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (16/8/20)

karamogo said:


> Reporting back on my adventures with the Zeus X Mesh: Using the dischem cotton balls works great! This cotton somehow supplies the coils much better, and they are dirt cheap. I also started using a wicking technique that I found on another forum (see attached image). Basically the idea is that you don't need very much cotton in the wicking ports, and you can cut a lot of it away. Too much cotton in the ports seems to inhibit the capillaries in the wicking once the cotton has fully expanded.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any of the recommended vandyvape mesh yet. And since the GeekVape replacement mesh are *way* overpriced, and impossible to find at the moment, I bought some wotofo strips and just cut off a mm or so to make them fit. This works great and costs 1/10th the price of the GV strips. This would also work with VV mesh strips -- and it is a little annoying that GV decided to use slightly different dimensions than all the other mesh rebuildables. However, it's easy to either cut standard-sized strips, or, as I've seen elsewhere, you can easily file the build deck just slightly to make it possible to use a normal strips. I haven't tried this yet but probably will do it later.
> 
> I will hit you up, @LeislB, for some tips when I get the rest of the stuff, as I am still not totally satisfied. But I'm mostly happy with the zeus x mesh now.


I also read it wicks better if just not touching the bottom of the wicking well. But I guess that is a bit of a guess cutting the length to be tucked into the well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (16/8/20)

Ok guys, how do I attach a video?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/8/20)

LeislB said:


> Ok guys, how do I attach a video?


Next to post reply it says upload file, then just browse for the video and select it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (16/8/20)

LeislB said:


> Ok guys, how do I attach a video?


I tried the other day and it didn't like the .mp4 format I wanted to upload. Hopefully someone will advise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/8/20)

Stew said:


> I tried the other day and it didn't like the .mp4 format I wanted to upload. Hopefully someone will advise.


Not sure what formats are supported or if their is a file size limit, others may know more!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (17/8/20)

LeislB said:


> Ok guys, how do I attach a video?


@Rob Fisher help the lady out 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (17/8/20)

It's an MP4 and not supported, back to the drawing board.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)

Best is to upload it to YouTube or a similar platform then post a link here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (17/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Best is to upload it to YouTube or a similar platform then post a link here.


Maybe "Imgur" would be good option!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (17/8/20)

LeislB said:


> I think I am going to bench the Zeus Mesh for a while. I have watched countless videos on how to wick it correctly and for the first few tanks it's out of this world and then the dry hits start. I've gone through so much cotton and just can't get it to perform consistently. I think we need some time apart before we revisit this relationship.


I bought mine on the 3rd Aug so probably got it and wicked it up on the 5th. Am still using the same wick on 17th Aug which is 12 days. It is still working great.
My problem is me myself. I don't consistently draw air, sometimes I draw slow and sometimes faster. For a faster draw I can pump up the watts to 55 but if I draw slowly I get a dry hit. So I leave it on 29 Watts for safety and if I want a nice bit of flavour I pump it up and take a few draws, trying to remember to turn the wattage down so I don't inadvertently pick it up and take a slow draw. I just wish I could regulate my draw speed when I press the fire button. At 29 Watts my first draw in the morning is ice cold until the wick and fluid warm up with a few draws. I should actually get into the habit of turning it up for the first draw in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (18/8/20)

I bought the "200" mesh today from The Vapery. Will only try it once a Mesh Coil needs replacing.
https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/vandy-vape-ss316l-mesh-wire-spool?_pos=3&_sid=5d3d1f5af&_ss=r

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LeislB (18/8/20)

OK, so as much as I didn't want to go online, this is the only way I could wangle it. Thank you @Blends Of Distinction for being the best tutor ever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB (18/8/20)

Stew said:


> I bought the "200" mesh today from The Vapery. Will only try it once a Mesh Coil needs replacing.
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/vandy-vape-ss316l-mesh-wire-spool?_pos=3&_sid=5d3d1f5af&_ss=r
> View attachment 204623


This one in the pic is the 150 mesh, not the 200.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (18/8/20)

Thanks @LeislB and @Blends Of Distinction, will definitely try this on my next wick up. When I fed my first wick in I used a thin screwdriver on the side I was feeding the wick in from to depress the ceramic wick compression post. I also removed the internal chimney and put it over the wick and coil as it has location slots that may not align when you put the tank on but I assume you can't do that if your tank is not empty.
Great video. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (18/8/20)

LeislB said:


> This one in the pic is the 150 mesh, not the 200.


Yes, the picture is off the internet, not the product I bought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (18/8/20)

Stew said:


> View attachment 204625
> 
> Yes, the picture is off the internet, not the product I bought.


OK, cool, I looked on their website and couldn't find it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (18/8/20)

LeislB said:


> OK, cool, I looked on their website and couldn't find it.


The link I gave takes you right to the page, I just checked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (18/8/20)

I followed it, it takes you to the 150 one, maybe it's a mistake on the website?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (18/8/20)

LeislB said:


> I followed it, it takes you to the 150 one, maybe it's a mistake on the website?


So funny, I actually bought the one on the website but did not realise until now they actually gave me the 200. Thanks for pointing it out. Will give feed back on how the 200 works when I have to replace the mesh. Are you using TC (Temp Control) with the Stainless, how is it working?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (18/8/20)

No, I don't use temp control, just normal wattage mode

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (18/8/20)

Stew said:


> I bought the "200" mesh today from The Vapery. Will only try it once a Mesh Coil needs replacing.
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/vandy-vape-ss316l-mesh-wire-spool?_pos=3&_sid=5d3d1f5af&_ss=r
> View attachment 204623


Just to correct you, looking at pic you bought the 150 grit mesh, not the 200 grit.. 
The 150 grit is not bad, but then I read further on that you actually got the 200 grit 


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (18/8/20)

LeislB said:


> OK, so as much as I didn't want to go online, this is the only way I could wangle it. Thank you @Blends Of Distinction for being the best tutor ever!


Great informative video and well presented. 
Thank you for this I am sure it will help a lot of folks battling with mesh wicking.. 

If I may just highlight one critical point that LeislB made. 

90 % plus of semi dry hits that people get on these mesh RTA's comes from one problem only. 

When trying to feed the cotton through the mesh people struggle to get the cotton going through the mesh initially. So in order to overcome this they then roll the cotton tighter into a tube, or twist the cotton, and feed it that way. 
What happens now is that the cotton then stays in that tube shape and does not expand and fill the bottom corners of the mesh where it clamps into the posts. See pic below...
If you are getting a semi dry hit, look at your mesh and I bet you will find a thin dark burn line along that bottom edge... 
The most important step in this whole process is to ensure that you make that bow tie and then pull the cotton outwards and down so that it fills that cavity. Pull hard and don't be scared you have to fill that edge. 

Another good tip is when you have done the wicking and you are ready to take the first few draws on the fresh wick. Loosen the top fill cap and leave it loose for the first few draws so that the juice wicks rapidly to soak into the cotton.
Also when you initially start to vape and the tank is cold (winter is famous for this) also loosen top cap to assist in wicking in those first few draws as the juice, by nature is thickest when its cold and doesn't wick as quickly till it warms a bit.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (18/8/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Great informative video and well presented.
> Thank you for this I am sure it will help a lot of folks battling with mesh wicking..
> 
> If I may just highlight one critical point that LeislB made.
> ...


Thanks. I found once the cotton was through the mesh I pulled the cotton on both sides downwards to depress the ceramic peg and the cotton went trough slightly easier. As I said I also depressed the ceramic peg with a thin screwdriver to feed the cotton through initially.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (18/8/20)

Stew said:


> I bought mine on the 3rd Aug so probably got it and wicked it up on the 5th. Am still using the same wick on 17th Aug which is 12 days. It is still working great.
> My problem is me myself. I don't consistently draw air, sometimes I draw slow and sometimes faster. For a faster draw I can pump up the watts to 55 but if I draw slowly I get a dry hit. So I leave it on 29 Watts for safety and if I want a nice bit of flavour I pump it up and take a few draws, trying to remember to turn the wattage down so I don't inadvertently pick it up and take a slow draw. I just wish I could regulate my draw speed when I press the fire button. At 29 Watts my first draw in the morning is ice cold until the wick and fluid warm up with a few draws. I should actually get into the habit of turning it up for the first draw in the morning.


Stew just a little pointer here..

When it comes to mesh style vapes forget about pushing the wattage.
Mesh gives a thicker, cooler vape by nature compared to coil type vapes.
If you push the wattage to high you will get a burn as the mesh heats up super quick and the wicking can't keep up. 

Start at 40 watts and then increment it by 5 watts till you get your sweet spot. 

Just be aware... 
On this SS 316L 200 grit that you have got, it heats super quick because it's SS and a very thin mesh. 55 watts plus is pushing the limits on this mesh. 
My sweet spot is 46.8 watts. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP (18/8/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks. I found once the cotton was through the mesh I pulled the cotton on both sides downwards to depress the ceramic peg and the cotton went trough slightly easier. As I said I also depressed the ceramic peg with a thin screwdriver to feed the cotton through initially.


A good tip to get the cotton initially through, and going, is to cut the first centermeter, or 2 at a tapered angle so that it starts thin and then gets thicker. This allows you to get a nice piece through that you can grab... 
The easyist way to feed the cotton is to pull it down on both sides as you feed it..
And remember to feed it from the side that you did not cut on 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (18/8/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> A good tip to get the cotton initially through, and going, is to cut the first centermeter, or 2 at a tapered angle so that it starts thin and then gets thicker. This allows you to get a nice piece through that you can grab...
> The easyist way to feed the cotton is to pull it down on both sides as you feed it..
> And remember to feed it from the side that you did not cut on
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for both of the above replies. The wattage I mentioned was for the mesh that came with the tank. Haven't tried the stainless yet. But nice tip. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (18/8/20)

Stew said:


> I bought the "200" mesh today from The Vapery. Will only try it once a Mesh Coil needs replacing.
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/vandy-vape-ss316l-mesh-wire-spool?_pos=3&_sid=5d3d1f5af&_ss=r
> View attachment 204623


Another tip for you..

Take this roll, pull out about 20 cm of mesh, lay it flat on a cutting pad, hold it length ways under a ruler (I have a steel one) and cut with a NT cutter (pic below) right down the middle, which is the perfect width for the Zeus. Now all you gotta do is cut length of coil with a scissors each time you want a new coil
I sometimes cut a whole roll and then cut the individual strips so I have a little plastic dish with like a 200 precut strips ready to go
Doing it this way means you have consistency and don't waste mesh





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Stew (18/8/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Another tip for you..
> 
> Take this roll, pull out about 20 cm of mesh, lay it flat on a cutting pad, hold it length ways under a ruler (I have a steel one) and cut with a NT cutter (pic below) right down the middle, which is the perfect width for the Zeus. Now all you gotta do is cut length of coil with a scissors each time you want a new coil
> I sometimes cut a whole roll and then cut the individual strips so I have a little plastic dish with like a 200 precut strips ready to go
> ...


Thanks so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (20/8/20)

LeislB said:


> OK, so as much as I didn't want to go online, this is the only way I could wangle it. Thank you @Blends Of Distinction for being the best tutor ever!



I rewicked twice in the last 24 hours more according to the video testing some E-Juice @LeislB. Must say it is much better now. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (20/8/20)

I'm so glad, it helped me so much I had to pay it forward.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fbb1964 (5/9/20)

Great review thanks. I have to admit I had to scratch where it doesn't itch. Been playing around with this idea of a top air feed atty for a while and might as well get into rta as well having never done any. So I bought the Zeus X mesh and extra mesh coils plus cotton. Let's see how it goes..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (5/9/20)

You guys have to try Kendo gold in the mesh, it's superb! You can get it for R100 a bag at Vape shop, cheapest I've seen it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (5/9/20)

LeislB said:


> You guys have to try Kendo gold in the mesh, it's superb! You can get it for R100 a bag at Vape shop, cheapest I've seen it.


Are you on commission, lol!! Can't even say i have seen it in the UK but then not really looked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (5/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Are you on commission, lol!! Can't even say i have seen it in the UK but then not really looked.



No, I'm just a bargain hunter!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/9/20)

Your video is truly well done @LeislB . You put some of the established reviewers to shame. You went through a 16 minute video without editing.

You should do more of these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (5/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Your video is truly well done @LeislB . You put some of the established reviewers to shame. You went through a 16 minute video without editing.
> 
> You should do more of these.


Blush! So you didn't see the shaking fingers? Lol!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (5/9/20)

Just loosen one end of the mesh, lift the mesh, put the cotton in and put the mesh back and screw it down. Never fails.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (5/9/20)

zadiac said:


> Just loosen one end of the mesh, lift the mesh, put the cotton in and put the mesh back and screw it down. Never fails.


Does the mesh not get brittle?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/9/20)

zadiac said:


> Just loosen one end of the mesh, lift the mesh, put the cotton in and put the mesh back and screw it down. Never fails.


There is a mesh wicking video on youtube that suggests a variant to your suggestion ... Lifting the mesh on one side once wicked, and placing an additional piece of wick, (with the grain going in the other direction), under the mesh tightening down and juicing 'er up
video presenter claims his method applies, (required?), additional pressure to the mesh, and allows an easy rewick solution, in that you only replace the small additional piece ... well I tried it ... suffice to say that it's the only time I've had to endure a burnt cotton taste on mesh, so I'd recommend giving it a miss and going with LeislB's video.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (5/9/20)

LeislB said:


> No, I'm just a bargain hunter!


I'm sure you were singing it's credentials in another post recently, must be good stuff!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (6/9/20)

It really is, juice tastes different!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/20)

So I got me a mesh Zeus today. So far it’s ok. Tried the Ni80 then the kanthal strip that came with it. 

going to try pulling the wick sideways after feeding it through next time I rewick. I think that’s what I’m missing. It’s a decent vape so far but not mind blowing. I have high hopes for this rta though. 

also my owner is dragging me to Dischem tomorrow so going to grab some softi cotton and use that. Still getting my head around the sheer amount of cotton that has to go through this thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/20)

Also does anyone know if the Zeus x deck is available as a separate purchase anywhere? That dual deck looks the business. 

I saw the mesh deck by itself but not the dual deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> Also does anyone know if the Zeus x deck is available as a separate purchase anywhere? That dual deck looks the business.
> 
> I saw the mesh deck by itself but not the dual deck.


Haven't seen it sold separately ,but try sir vape. They might help.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Haven't seen it sold separately ,but try sir vape. They might help.


Nothing on their site but I’ll go beg and whine there on Monday and see what I can scrounge up 

gonna carrying on fiddling with this mesh one over the weekend though. It’s good but I feel like I could more out of it though.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> Nothing on their site but I’ll go beg and whine there on Monday and see what I can scrounge up
> 
> gonna carrying on fiddling with this mesh one over the weekend though. It’s good but I feel like I could more out of it though.


I vaped at a higher wattage.around ,55watts for a while.i got more flavour and a nice throat hit, but the wick didn't draw enough juice. ( Not on a Zeus) and started getting extra hot vapour. After two days I'm back to 35w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I called at a higher wattage.around ,55watts for a while.i got more flavour and a nice throat hit, but the wick didn't draw enough juice. ( Not on a Zeus) and started getting extra hot vapour. After two days I'm back to 35w.


I’m hovering around 40-44w. It’s wicking like a champ though I must admit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> going to try pulling the wick sideways after feeding it through next time I rewick



so pulling the wick sideways after feeding it through the mesh is a game changer. Much much much better flavour

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964 (13/12/20)

Cheap Zeus decks for sale. Both mesh and rta decks

AU $5.75 54%OFF | Zeus rta Zeus rta X Mesh 316SS Deck Base With Ni80 Coil Cotton Thread for Zeus rta Zeus rta X Mesh tank Atomizer
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtTCTvb


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/12/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Cheap Zeus decks for sale. Both mesh and rta decks
> 
> AU $5.75 54%OFF | Zeus rta Zeus rta X Mesh 316SS Deck Base With Ni80 Coil Cotton Thread for Zeus rta Zeus rta X Mesh tank Atomizer
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtTCTvb




The only problem is that they don't deliver to South Africa.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/12/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The only problem is that they don't deliver to South Africa.
> 
> View attachment 216649


Of course they don’t.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (13/12/20)

My apologies some sellers on Aliexpress do deliver to South Africa but some don't. See post below that's why I posted the link to the decks. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aliexpress.t65056/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/12/20)

@fbb1964 

This is fairly recent. About six or so months ago most delivered to SA and many for reasonable shipping or even free.

These days a small number ship for free and only a few ship for a reasonable amount.

You get many of these where an R 80 item will ship but for thousands of Rands.
Shipping: ZAR 2,151.60 
to South Africa via DHL
Estimated Delivery: 9-22 days

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Keanan23 (4/2/21)

Anyone know where I can get the Vandy Vape SS316L 200 Mesh in Cape town? Or recommend any decent mesh wire to use, other than the Geekvape ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/2/21)

Keanan23 said:


> Anyone know where I can get the Vandy Vape SS316L 200 Mesh in Cape town? Or recommend any decent mesh wire to use, other than the Geekvape ones



I have been using the nexMESH extreme from Wotofo (A1 - 17x8.5mm) but you have to use a wire cutter and cut about 0.8mm off one side to fit in the clamps but then flavor is great and works 100%.


----------



## Keanan23 (4/2/21)

StompieZA said:


> I have been using the nexMESH extreme from Wotofo (A1 - 17x8.5mm) but you have to use a wire cutter and cut about 0.8mm off one side to fit in the clamps but then flavor is great and works 100%.



Thanks will give them a try.


----------



## Stew (4/2/21)

Keanan23 said:


> Anyone know where I can get the Vandy Vape SS316L 200 Mesh in Cape town? Or recommend any decent mesh wire to use, other than the Geekvape ones


The Vapery in Pretoria had a while back. I bought a roll.


----------



## Keanan23 (4/2/21)

Stew said:


> The Vapery in Pretoria had a while back. I bought a roll.



I saw that, was hoping to find some here in CPT but seems all stores that have them are that side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (5/2/21)

I also had this quest, no one in CT has it.


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/21)

Try these guys https://www.ecotao.co.za/html/stainlesssteel.html ... I haven't used this company, however I have used their counterparts in JHB, and have been very impressed with their product, (in both in 304 and 316).

I've experimented with pretty much every mesh size from 50 through 500, to which I'd recommend 150 or 200 as a good start point.
Also ...
You will have to cut it to size, to which I suggest a Stanley knife and a good straightedge/ steel ruler, or a pair of good snips, (_maybe even a pair of scissors? ... albeit that they may not cut anything much after cutting mesh _)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/2/21)

Found the flavor muted with the mesh. Threw the deck away. Using the X as a backup.


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/21)

zadiac said:


> Found the flavor muted with the mesh. Threw the deck away. Using the X as a backup.



Wow!  ... I find the exact opposite with mesh ... It's a cooler vape, however a much richer one in my opinion

You could try using below 50 mesh, (as low as a 12 mesh, which would be closer to a coil wrt vape temperature


----------



## zadiac (5/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Wow!  ... I find the exact opposite with mesh ... It's a cooler vape, however a much richer one in my opinion
> 
> You could try using below 50 mesh, (as low as a 12 mesh, which would be closer to a coil wrt vape temperature



"threw the deck away"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/21)

zadiac said:


> "threw the deck away"



Where's the "Sad" button 

I guess life would be pretty mundane if we all had the same tastes / preferences / likes / etc. so I can't knock you on it, save to say that I would have loved that deck


----------



## zadiac (5/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Where's the "Sad" button
> 
> I guess life would be pretty mundane if we all had the same tastes / preferences / likes / etc. so I can't knock you on it, save to say that I would have loved that deck



Yeah, I'm a bit impulsive when I get irritated. Didn't think to give it to anyone. Anyway, the trouble I have to go through to ship something to someone, it's better if I store it or throw it away. Had a whole large box full of vape stuff to pif, but got stolen with my toolbox one night, so anyway.....that's that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keanan23 (29/4/21)

Those who are still using the Zeus, what cotton do you recommend? Ive tried the cotton balls from Dischem and for the first tank or so all I taste is cotton, had it wicked with CB prime and it collapsed within 2 days and gave me dry hits.


----------



## Timwis (29/4/21)

Keanan23 said:


> Those who are still using the Zeus, what cotton do you recommend? Ive tried the cotton balls from Dischem and for the first tank or so all I taste is cotton, had it wicked with CB prime and it collapsed within 2 days and gave me dry hits.


Actually getting the 6mm shoelace that Wotofo does for the Profile is a good option, you can use firebolt shoelace or equivalent but you need 4, either way that gives you the correct amount of cotton, it does need to be packed tight!


----------



## Keanan23 (29/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Actually getting the 6mm shoelace that Wotofo does for the Profile is a good option, you can use firebolt shoelace or equivalent but you need 4, either way that gives you the correct amount of cotton, it does need to be packed tight!



You the 2nd person to recommend the wotofo, will definitely give it a try. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (3/5/21)

Keanan23 said:


> Those who are still using the Zeus, what cotton do you recommend? Ive tried the cotton balls from Dischem and for the first tank or so all I taste is cotton, had it wicked with CB prime and it collapsed within 2 days and gave me dry hits.


Once you've primed it (the dischem cotton) pulse it at low wattage, like 15W and light it with a lighter. Blow it out after a second or 2. This should stop the cotton taste. Cotton bacon prime doesn't stand up in mesh. The only normal cotton I have found that does is Kendo Gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

